# What would you like to see in Windows 8



## Polarman (Dec 29, 2009)

I know, i know... 7 just came out. So!

The purpose of this thread even if it sound far fetched and quite early to say the least, is to try to think about what kind of improvements, features you'd like to see in Windows 8.

Anything goes!

For my part, i'd like to see a custom install button when you install Windows for the first time. You know... To decide what features and components do get installed and get rid of unwanted crap.

2nd thing i'd like to see is a Windows "DOSBOX" type of thing that i could use to play my old dos game that is'nt a pain to set up.

3rd thing would be a customizable "GAMES" folder that i can add/remove/edit whatever i want in there.

I'll leave some suggestions for the rest of you.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 29, 2009)

i would like to see not having to run games/drivers in "compatability mode" in order to have them compatible thats really it for me


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like the to lighten up about dual booting and make it easier to install when Windows was not installed first.

Some of Compiz Fusion.  Basically I want a GPU accelerated desktop with multiple desktops, control over various animations, full control over what is on the taskbar, and default be able to use a full motion video as background.

A cool name.  Windows 8 just seems boring.  How about Windows the Exiled Destroyer of Windows ED for short?  Seriously, anything would be nice like Windows Vantage or something.

Multiple, sliding panels.  A panel like the taskbar where I can put widgets, programs shortcuts, a clock, etc. that only slides into view when I mouse over that section of the screen of my choice (corner,  side, area on the side, a button on screen).


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to see Microsoft finally make good on their promise to 'revolutionize the way we interact with computers'.


----------



## Maban (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like 16-bit app support.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2009)

Better bluetooth support.
Hell, better support for older hardware would be nice.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 29, 2009)

A new file system


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

A tast bar for each monitor.  So if I have 2 monitors, I have a task bar at the bottom of each screen, and the windows open on each monitor show up on the task bar for that monitor.

I'd also like Windows to automatically move the clock and system tray to the far right monitor's task bar, and the start button and quicklaunch/superbar to the left most monitor.  And of course allow me to move other toolbars that I have created on the task bar to whatever monitor I want.

I'd like to be able customize the icon size more, I'd like more options than Large, Huge, and Gigantic.

I'd also like to be able to use more views for the desktop Icons, such as list.

I'd also like to change the snap feature, so that moving the window to the bottom of the screen makes it take up a third of the screen posititioned in the center.  Moving another Windows to either side makes that window take up a third of the screen on that side.  So I can easily have 3 windows perfectly taking up a third of the screen each.  It would be great for Widescreen monitors and doing reasearch.  It might even elminate my need for 3 screens at work...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2009)

the ability to print beer.


----------



## Maban (Dec 29, 2009)

Also the ability to change the spacing between the icons in the tray aka "notification area". The spacing tripled from Vista to 7.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 29, 2009)

Maban said:


> I would like 16-bit app support.



OK, joke?



A Cheese Danish said:


> Hell, better support for older hardware would be nice.



'Why?' AKA 'Keep on dreaming.'


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> OK, joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Why?' AKA 'Keep on dreaming.'



I was kind of thinking the same thing.  16-bit programs need to die, there is almost no reason they should still be used.  Though Win7 does a decent job of supporting them thanks to XP Mode, which really does work well.  I just actually set it up so one of my clients could continue to use their old database program, they don't really use it as much as just keep it around to access the old customer data when needed, it has been functionally replaced years ago.

And hardware support comes down to the hardware manufacturers, not Windows/Microsoft.


----------



## Frick (Dec 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing.  16-bit programs need to die, there is almost no reason they should still be used.  Though Win7 does a decent job of supporting them thanks to XP Mode, which really does work well.  I just actually set it up so one of my clients could continue to use their old database program, they don't really use it as much as just keep it around to access the old customer data when needed, it has been functionally replaced years ago.



What is Xp Mode really? Is it like a virtual machine?


----------



## Maban (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the need to run some 16-bit apps from time to time. I would like to do it without the need for a VM.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 29, 2009)

Frick said:


> What is Xp Mode really? Is it like a virtual machine?



yes sir Virtual PC of XP


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 29, 2009)

Frick said:


> What is Xp Mode really? Is it like a virtual machine?



It is a virtual machine.  It's an imaged install of XP for Virtual PC.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2009)

A "Free of Charge" upgrade option.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maban said:


> I have the need to run some 16-bit apps from time to time. I would like to do it without the need for a VM.



Really with XP Mode's integration, it isn't a hassle to do it in a VM.  Besides the extra step of installing the app in the VM, after that, you launch it from the Win7 start menu, and the Window shows up just like any other Window in Win7.  The fact that it is running in a VM is for the most part invisible, the only time you get a hint it is running in a VM is when you drag the Window around and you get a slight lag where you can see the solid XP background color.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 29, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> A "Free of Charge" upgrade option.



No freebies.  You want some sauce, that's 50 cents.


----------



## KieX (Dec 29, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I would like the to lighten up about dual booting and make it easier to install when Windows was not installed first.
> 
> Some of Compiz Fusion.  Basically I want a GPU accelerated desktop with multiple desktops, control over various animations, full control over what is on the taskbar, and default be able to use a full motion video as background.
> 
> ...



+1 on some sort of Compiz Fusion 3D desktop.

And I hope it has multiple desktops. How can something so simple and powerful be overlooked by Micro$?


----------



## XxAtlasxX (Dec 29, 2009)

Polarman said:


> For my part, i'd like to see a custom install button when you install Windows for the first time. You know... To decide what features and components do get installed and get rid of unwanted crap.
> .



I'd like that 2


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2009)

windows 8 really needs better multimonitor support - you know, clicking something on screen 2 doesnt minimise fullscreen apps on screen 1, and so on


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 29, 2009)

A 64 bit version where WHQL approved nic's work, unlike my current nic which appears to function without error but refuses to actually work. Im tickled pink to have a gig of ram i cant even use not that i need it.

Make the hidden icons on the task bar work like they used to in XP or at least give me the option.

Cross platform gaming with windows live or the ability to play 360 games on pc, my pc would make FM3 look so better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Batou1986 said:


> A 64 bit version where WHQL approved nic's work, unlike my current nic which appears to function without error but refuses to actually work. Im tickled pink to have a gig of ram i cant even use not that i need it.
> 
> Make the hidden icons on the task bar work like they used to in XP or at least give me the option.
> 
> Cross platform gaming with windows live or the ability to play 360 games on pc, my pc would make FM3 look so better.



The NIC problems seem to be more of an nVidia issue, I had the same issues with my NICs on my 780i and P5N-E.

In both cases, disabling "Recieve Side Scaling" stopped the connection from dropping out.

As for hiding icons in the task bar, what do you mean?  You mean the icons down by the clock, or the Quicklaunch Icons by the start button?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2009)

a stable os without the need of anti virus software, malware and registry errors. 

OH yeah we have that, its called


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd like better install Media, and less versions also.  One DVD should work for OEM, Retail, and Upgrade keys, and the same DVD should contain all the different versions(like Vista's did).

And they should go back to only Home, Professional, and Ultimate like XP(Ultimate being called Media Center Edition back then).

Also, I'd like to see the 32-bit option go away, 64-bit only!



freaksavior said:


> a stable os without the need of anti virus software, malware and registry errors.
> 
> OH yeah we have that, its called
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/69/OSXBoxes.png



Saddly, my OSX machine has crashed a lot more than my Win7 machine has in the time since Win7 has been released...  I really need to reformat it, it really didn't like uninstalling Adobe CS3 and installing CS4.  Now it randomly freezes when openning any Adobe app, even Acrobat, forcing a hard reboot.  But that's kind of off topic.


----------



## Weer (Dec 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> a stable os without the need of anti virus software, malware and registry errors.
> 
> OH yeah we have that, its called
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/69/OSXBoxes.png



Dibs on corps.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd like better install Media, and less versions also.  One DVD should work for OEM, Retail, and Upgrade keys, and the same DVD should contain all the different versions(like Vista's did).
> 
> And they should go back to only Home, Professional, and Ultimate like XP(Ultimate being called Media Center Edition back then).
> 
> ...




Well thats not an apple issue from what your saying, sounds more like adobe so apple +1 windows -1


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 29, 2009)

How about 2 versions of Windows 8; one for personal use, one for bussiness use. No more basic, ultimate, supreme versions.

Also keep it under $100 M$, you know you can afford it.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> How about 2 versions of Windows 8; one for personal use, one for bussiness use. No more basic, ultimate, supreme versions.
> 
> Also keep it under $100 M$, you know you can afford it.



Hmmm, like apple 

+2 for apple


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Well thats not an apple issue from what your saying, sounds more like adobe so apple +1 windows -1



The majority of Windows issues aren't Windows issues by that logic...


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The majority of Windows issue aren't Windows issues by that logic...



True. 

+1 for windows


before this even starts to go into a apple VS pc war i just wanna say dont start it, im just poking fun, i think windows is great and has many many applications it is good for. Same with Apple. Me personally, i like my mac better but thats me.

So just for the record, lets not make this a apple vs pc war.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 29, 2009)

- I want to see a working, fully functional, expose type feature.
- I want to see a more customizable taskbar
- Built-in, FREE, fully functional anti-virus. (Security Essentials is great, include it in the OS.)
- An overall visual upgrade. Icons, windows, everything. 

In other words, I want an OS that is OSX that plays all games and allows me to change out parts like PC's and Windows does.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> True.
> 
> +1 for windows
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Besides, we all know that when you restrict your users to an uttly shitty software library, and restrict them even further with a horribly overpriced extremely limitted hardware selection, you have less issues by default thanks to less compatibility problems...

And just for the record, I love my Mac, and OSX is wonderful.  Though my next Mac will be a Hackintosh, because I can't afford Apple's hardware prices.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 29, 2009)

lol indirectly your starting a bit of a war here  but i agree. 

As far as the main topic goes. 

I would really, really like it to be 3 versions.

Home (so like home basic)
professional (like professional 7 now, don't need ultimate extra crap)
Business (stripped of unnecessary crap)

And do it for around $30 like apple


----------



## HellasVagabond (Dec 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the ability to print beer.



Now that's what i call i nice concept.....With the exception i don't like beer so can we also make it print coca cola ? 


Really now guys, Windows 7 are pretty much perfect, no BSODs, fast like hell, compatible with most programs out there, almost as fast in games as Windows XP, install a lot easier and faster, have real SSD support (also TRIM), i just don't think there are many things we could ask more with the current technology available to us that's all.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to see the fucking assholes who create Microsoft Windows to honour the money we spend on their products, by not fucking us around with having to telephone them every freakin time we want to install a god damn operating system!

Failing that, I would like to see a strong alternative to Microsoft Windows.

ps: sorry for the language, but I think that best describes my feelings on the subject.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 29, 2009)

OSX?  If I wanted an OS I can't play my games in I'd be using Ubuntu.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 29, 2009)

How about an option during install where you declare your technical understanding.  Simple, Normal, and Advanced.

Each level would determine what features are and aren't disabled, like the god awful User Account Control settings.  "Simple" could be even more of a babysitter than current and do absolutely everything for you... although that would probably fail more often than not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like Windows to dump the registry already. I'm sick of that damn thing.

As for the Apple debate Ill say this. Ive been using Apples since before the clones. Professionally. Apple IMO hasn't made a good system since the Quicksilvers. As for professional use I can 100% confirm CS4 is vastly slower on the Mac than a PC. But thats Adobes issue. They didn't want to support 64bit on the Mac due to OSX changing from Carbon to Coco.

ALSO that you forgot a little fact about that 30 dollar "upgrade". Its Intel Macs only. That means someone who owns a perfectly good G5 can't use it. I can run Windows 7 on a Pentium 4. Apple is notorious for screwing older customers. Its one of the many reasons I jumped to PC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would like Windows to dump the registry already. I'm sick of that damn thing.



I don't really mind the registry, of course it would be a lot better if 3rd party applications(and sometimes Microsoft applications) would clean up after themselves properly when they are uninstalled.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 29, 2009)

I just want it to be a less resource hungry and more streamlined version of 7 and be cheap at the same time. I can hardly ask anything more than that.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2009)

new OS's always use more ram, and have higher requirements. Just like games - or should we all go back to DOS?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> a stable os without the need of anti virus software, malware and registry errors.
> 
> OH yeah we have that, its called
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/69/OSXBoxes.png



F-F-F-FANBOI _boi_ _boi_ _boi_

seriously dude way to derail a thread read the title much? or does mac not have a phonics program?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 29, 2009)

damn.....pwned! +1 for Solaris


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> F-F-F-FANBOI _boi_ _boi_ _boi_
> 
> seriously dude way to derail a thread read the title much? or does mac not have a phonics program?



dont worry. we all know future macs will run windows 8 anyway, and run intel + nvidia hardware


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dont worry. we all know future macs will run windows 8 anyway, and run intel + nvidia hardware



LOL


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> a stable os without the need of anti virus software, malware and registry errors.
> 
> OH yeah we have that, its called
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/69/OSXBoxes.png



There are no viruses for Mac because you can't do anything with them!

Ontopic: The start button put back to its original XP style (eg. expanding, not self enclosed)


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 29, 2009)

Maban said:


> I would like 16-bit app support.



Ditto, I dunno if it's really possible but I guess for M$ it would be...

An OS like Win7 which is _backwards compatible _with Dx8, Dx7... and further beyond.
That'd be ideal.

Seriously, I'm thinking on rigging up a pc from the spares I got lying around just to have Tyrian running. That was soooo my favourite game ever. I could never quit it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 31, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Better bluetooth support.
> Hell, better support for older hardware would be nice.



Windows 7 supports old hardware just fine, the company that made the hardware simply didn't make drivers. You can't expect Microsoft to start writing drivers because companies won't support their old hardware. 



Batou1986 said:


> Cross platform gaming with windows live or the ability to play 360 games on pc, my pc would make FM3 look so better.



Microsoft already offers the tools to game studios to develop for both Windows and Xbox at once. It's up to the game studios to actually do so though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to "Computer" function more like Disk Management.  So when you connect a new unformatted, unpartitioned, uninitialized drive in a computer it still shows up in "Computer", so you don't have to go to Disk Management to partition and format it before use.

For me it doesn't really bother me, because I know to do it, but for regular people, most don't and get confused as to why their new hard drive doesn't just pop up for use right away.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd like to "Computer" function more like Disk Management.  So when you connect a new unformatted, unpartitioned, uninitialized drive in a computer it still shows up in "Computer", so you don't have to go to Disk Management to partition and format it before use.
> 
> For me it doesn't really bother me, because I know to do it, but for regular people, most don't and get confused as to why their new hard drive doesn't just pop up for use right away.



true, that.

Odd part is they DO show up if its a floppy/memory card


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> true, that.
> 
> Odd part is they DO show up if its a floppy/memory card



Don't most floppies and memory cards come pre-formated or at least pre-partitioned though.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Don't most floppies and memory cards come pre-formated or at least pre-partitioned though.



yeah, but if they arent (deleted partitions, etc) - you get that "the disk in drive X: is not formatted, click here..."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd like to "Computer" function more like Disk Management.  So when you connect a new unformatted, unpartitioned, uninitialized drive in a computer it still shows up in "Computer", so you don't have to go to Disk Management to partition and format it before use.
> 
> For me it doesn't really bother me, because I know to do it, but for regular people, most don't and get confused as to why their new hard drive doesn't just pop up for use right away.


I agree. Thats one thing I have always enjoyed on Apples. They will read anything. They just wont run whats on it.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to see Microsoft somehow do their own flash program for 64 bit so Adobe can get a F*&^%$£ good and finally make one of their own to compete. My father in law installed 7 64 bit, then discovered that as Adobe don't support 64 bit, he downgraded to 32bit, all because of adobe.!


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 4, 2010)

Erm, you can use 32bit Adobe Flash on 64bit OS. Just not with 64bit browser.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Erm, you can use 32bit Adobe Flash on 64bit OS. Just not with 64bit browser.



Yeah, seriously, why does everything think that just because a program is 32-bit, you have to use it on a 32-bit OS.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

^ what they said

Also, the latest adobe is x64, i thought.


as for something i want in 8: the ability to set a soundcard/video card/monitor to an app.

running dual monitor/dual soundcards, i want to be able to split things up, without the app needing support for it itself.


----------



## mchlor (Jan 5, 2010)

want utility to create bootable usb thumbdrive integrated into explorer.

want trouble free windows activation.

almost forgot.

want LOAD function menu right above Eject function menu for DVD-RW drive.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

mchlor said:


> want utility to create bootable usb thumbdrive integrated into explorer.
> 
> want trouble free windows activation.



first ones not bad. floppies are dead, thats a good step up.

activation? i've never had issues with that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2010)

Multiple desktops, better multi screen support
Some flashy 3d effects?

Free naked lady backgrounds?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to start putting all of my User data in a different hard drive from now on. I want Windows 8 to make migration of entire Users folders easy and quick.  There's no reason to have to go in and edit your registry and do lots of copying and rebooting and other such silly things.  The availability of individual Documents folders within the User folder to be relocated is not sufficient for this goal, it is to easily re-select where all user profile setting and data go at any time with the click of a button.  Shouldn't be so tough, IMO...


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 18, 2010)

Regarding adobe flash from my earlier post, my father in law uses firefox the same as me, and flash on firefox on 64bit isn't supported

I have just installed win7 to my pc, and because of the flash problem in firefox I have installed 32bit. Also neither of us have over 2GB of DDR3 1333


----------



## human_error (Jan 18, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Regarding adobe flash from my earlier post, my father in law uses firefox the same as me, and *flash on firefox on 64bit isn't supported*
> 
> I have just installed win7 to my pc, and because of the flash problem in firefox I have installed 32bit. Also neither of us have over 2GB of DDR3 1333



eh? i have flash fully working on firefox with my win7 64 bit install (has always worked), and i did with my vista 64bit install too...


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 18, 2010)

what i want is a completely redesigned processor affinity management option.  For the longest time now ive been wanting to be able to push system processes and important programs to dedicated threads while games and such get the bulk of the rest of the resources.  Would be nice to be able to manage free memory in the same way


----------



## troyrae360 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it would be good if windows turned off all unneeded servises automaticly when running certin apps, eg when you load up a game, or perhaps when you start a big render


----------



## vbx (Jan 19, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> a stable os without the need of anti virus software, malware and registry errors.
> 
> OH yeah we have that, its called
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/69/OSXBoxes.png



^ This...

Also, ever wonder why Linux doesn't need to be defragmented and still runs fast?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

human_error said:


> eh? i have flash fully working on firefox with my win7 64 bit install (has always worked), and i did with my vista 64bit install too...



same. never had any issues with flash in firefox.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 19, 2010)

We couldn't get flash to work at all in firefox under 64 bit, how have you all done it?


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 19, 2010)

Beta flash 10.1 with 195 Nvidia drivers which enables flash hardware acceleration works incredibly on my two Win7 64 rigs with no problems.

Broom,

Uninstall existing Flash. Just close all the browsers. Reinstall flash. It should work!!


----------



## human_error (Jan 19, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> We couldn't get flash to work at all in firefox under 64 bit, how have you all done it?



Installed windows 7, installed firefox (the latest version) and then went to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and clicked install. Didnt need to do anything special at all (was always on a clean install with no flash already installed).

(this isn't meant to be rude - that is exactly what i did on my main pc, laptop and parents' pc all on 64bit vista/7).


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

same with me, it took zero effort to install.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok thanks for your help all, looks like I'll give it a try this weekend, install 7 64 bit and then we'll see lol


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2010)

A true gaming OS were every thing is stripped from the OS and all is left is whats needed for gaming.


----------



## r9 (Jan 19, 2010)

AsRock said:


> A true gaming OS were every thing is stripped from the OS and all is left is whats needed for gaming.



That is already out it is called XBOX360 . And in the Win 8 I would like to see Linix .


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

r9 said:


> That is already out it is called XBOX360 .



a cookie for you, good sir.

That call was bang on the money.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 19, 2010)

r9 said:


> That is already out it is called XBOX360 . And in the Win 8 I would like to see Linix .



That was true before they added Netflix, avatars, and all that social networking stuff.  I want to keep up with my Bros. in Arms, not find new friends on Xbox Live or whatever.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2010)

r9 said:


> That is already out it is called XBOX360 . And in the Win 8 I would like to see Linix .



That just points out the fact MS can give PC gamers what they want if they could be 1/2 assed to do so.


----------



## Broom2455 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just to say thanks to Dustyshiv, Mussels and human error - guess who couldn't wait untill the weekend to install 64 bit firefox and flash?

once again thanks to you all


----------

